# Vehicle that can survive anything



## wes2880

Been thinking about a vehicle for any SHTF scenario except a direct hit since nothing will help that.

I have some gas storage, enough to fill the vehicles I have I think will be useful afterwards 3 times.

I have a 1958 Ford Diesel Tractor, runs fine, no electronics whatsoever. Thats my goto in an afterwards situation to do any final setup a tractor is needed for.

But i dont have a truck for that.

I'm thinking an old blazer or bronco, 1974 or older. 4x4, mud tires, and a points ignition system. It would be a beater, sitting out behind the house under a tarp until needed. 

I would have a battery for it from any of the other vehicles i have around, thats no problem. I dunno quite how to keep the fuel system good ready to go at a moments notice after sitting for years. I'm thinking keep the fuel tank low as possible ready to fill it up, and i can keep the fuel lines empty and blocked off.

I would have a set of points in a sealed box in the house ready to stick em on the truck and take off. I would also have a fresh empty carb in a sealed box in the house ready to bolt on and go. I think too just to be sure a good alternator in the house ready to bolt on and go. I think the starter would be good as i have seen 60 year old cars that sat for 30 years and the starter still worked fine. also i would put it on blocks and keep the tires in the garage ready to stick em on it and kick it off the blocks and take off. I'm thinking an auto trans so theres no chance the clutch can stick on or off. 

I'd want a bumper for pushing things out of the way, a chainsaw with no electronics on it and basic tools to clear paths. 

So if SHTF and nothing will start and I need a vehicle, 4x4 blazer/bronco. I would have to get a battery out of any of the other vehicles, install the points, carb and tires, fill it with fuel and I'm off. Am I forgetting anything? An I coming at this wrong?

This would be a vehicle for if nothing else would run after am EMP or such, and nothing else I have will run. It's just in case I have to get somewhere else, maybe a one way trip, maybe not.

Kenny


----------



## Slippy

Sounds like a plan.lain:


----------



## Illini Warrior

if you aren't TOTALLY prepped - and I mean to the ultimate hilt >>>> don't get into some "EMP" vehicle - they unfortunately don't make alot of sense ....


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm a bit partial to the K5 Blazer but in the end I'll probably go with this.


----------



## Chipper

Look at a ole diesel pickup with mechanical pump and manual trans. Opens up more choices for fuel also.


----------



## BookWorm

I'd love to have the funds to build a bug out vehicle that would survive an EMP, it wouldn't look like this necessarily, but it would be fun to have.

I think you're on the right path, but I don't know that I've have it in storage mode. I'd like to keep it running, drive it twice a month 5 miles. But an old Blazer or Jeep would be my 1st choices. A mean front grill with some extra lights front and back, tires to get me anywhere. And maybe gear it down a bit for more towing/pushing power and less top end speed. An extra gas tank may not be a bad idea...

Good luck.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have upgraded points distributors to electronic ignition using Pertronix Ignitors. 
This piece replaces the points, drops right in using the same screw holes as the points, wires hook right up. No adjusting like points.
Less than $100, get them on-line from Summit Racing or in most Advance Auto Parts stores.
If you are worried about EMP keep the Ignitor and a spare ignition coil in a Faraday Cage and you can have them installed in less than 5 minutes.

https://pertronix.com


----------



## StratMaster

Doesn't HAVE to be a beater... sometimes something for fun will do double duty...


----------



## stowlin

This is correct because LE, Military or gangs will target anything moving.



Illini Warrior said:


> if you aren't TOTALLY prepped - and I mean to the ultimate hilt >>>> don't get into some "EMP" vehicle - they unfortunately don't make alot of sense ....


----------



## Chipper

I agree with that Bronco's are cool but it's almost completely worthless as a BOV in IMHO. That's why a switched to a F-350 diesel. Mostly because of size and limited hauling capabilities.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Y'all are totally missing the mark!


----------



## The Tourist

I have a 1997 F-150 with a 5-speed manual transmission and "granny low."

Wisconsin has had several snow storms, and 4WD has gotten me to the gym and on errands with no problem.

And millennials won't steal a vehicle with a clutch--it confuses them.


----------



## Illini Warrior

stowlin said:


> This is correct because LE, Military or gangs will target anything moving.


unfortunately it's damn hard to fight our inner selves - we prep harder in one direction because it's basically fun & pleasure >>> not eazy to go crazy over water storage ...

something I see too often is the gear heads pulling far far right into an almost useless EMP vehicle - no beenie weenie but a hardened $60K go anywhere vehicle to drive down the interstate to the intended BOL ...

a CME that knocks out the grid and fries everything isn't sneaking up on the earth - you'll be sitting at the BOL well in advance - if you're at all awake to what prepping is all about ...

a EMP? - forget the the One Second After scenario - terrorists that get ahold of a nuke aren't nuking the atmosphere with it .... VERY VERY good chance there'll be an intense EMP pulse attack involved in the pre/initial nuke attack - just ahead of a full barrage of ICBM nukes >>>> AGAIN - something like this isn't going unnoticed - you'd have to dense not to be readied ....

if you want to CME/EMP proof vehicles - make them stealth & off road - get an attachment equipped tractor ready for working >>> if you think some Mad Max barricade smashing armored beast is going to go roaming around post CME/EMP - you're dreaming up your azz ....


----------



## stevekozak

One of the things I like about this forum is that everyone has all the correct answers.....:tango_face_wink::vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901

Without a lot of work 4x4 blazer/bronco would rust to the ground.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Without a lot of work 4x4 blazer/bronco would rust to the ground.


When I first bought my F-150, the salesman made a big deal out of "galvanized liners" in the wheel wells. Despite salt, sand, driving rains and sitting most of the winter bathed in crud, the only rust on my truck is around two bolts on my rear bumper. I'm glad it came equipped that way--now.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Late 70's to late 80's Toyota P/U. Simple trucks that can be fixed with a Leatherman, duct tape and bailing wire.
Tough and dependable, good on gas, can fit through small spaces.
I drove the piss, and I do means piss, out of an 85 2WD for 12 years to 240K miles in the city for 12 years before selling it.


----------



## modfan

How many hundreds of thousands of miles are you planning to drive? The majority of the time (IMHO). There should be only two situations for a vehicle larger then a small ATV in SHTF scenario. Either get to you bug out location or to get you away from a dangerous situation just long enough so you can get out and walk unnoticed. Anything other then this you should put a custom bullseyes paint scheme on it.


----------



## Smitty901

One that can survive anything would not have tires but tracks. Of course nothing will survive anything. Old Army jeep , you could keep the running with basic hand tools. Small light go any where, flip one two men could right it. Cold in the winter.
We have a Duce and 5 ton not pretty but they will run for ever. 
Much as I dislike Polaris, vehicles like The Command will serve some well post hit the fan Not bad on fuel in eco mode.


----------



## Mad Trapper

One of these with warn overdrive, 292 I-6 chevy w/1 wire distributor and alternator 1-brl carb no emmisions, factory aux rear heater, rancho spring kit/shocks, front discs from a 70s/80s 1/2 ton chevy PU. Spare electrics in a faraday box that can be installed in 5 minutes.

The rear seat comes right out to give a flat enclosed PU bed.

These are as hard to get stuck as a smaller CJ jeep.


----------



## Prepared One

I don't know about you guys, but when I bug out........................


----------



## Chipper

Smitty901 said:


> Without a lot of work 4x4 blazer/bronco would rust to the ground.


Pretty sure you won't have to worry about the town, county or state salting the roads down once shtf.


----------



## Smitty901

Chipper said:


> Pretty sure you won't have to worry about the town, county or state salting the roads down once shtf.


 Those two vehicles would rust to the ground in a sealed vault. Not sure how the will hold up post STHF. but they last deepening on how you treat them. Also have a Sportsman 500 and another Commander ready at all times.
They have trailer hitches also.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Smitty901

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Not realistic . The battery does not last long on those guns and that bike is not enough to power it. Makes for fun internet vidoes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Smitty901 said:


> Not realistic . The battery does not last long on those guns and that bike is not enough to power it. Makes for fun internet vidoes.


Would still be fun to go all Mad Max while tooling down the road to your BOL.


----------



## Steve40th

Get a diesel, keep it running forever.. Or have an air starter.
And diesel truck will do, as long as it has a Cummings..
Heck, I will just do a MB G wagon. Might as well go out in style, and you can get them under 30K. Galvonized steel body, 3 transfer cases, full time 4wd....


----------



## Steve40th

Prepared One said:


> I don't know about you guys, but when I bug out........................
> 
> View attachment 95727


Maybe one in here?
https://www.govliquidation.com/


----------



## jimb1972

I have a 1983 K2500 P/U, 6.2 mechanically injected diesel. It's rusty and crusty, but it has not let me down in the 20+ years I have had it. My dad bought it new in 1983 and I have been driving since a few years before he passed away.


----------



## StratMaster

Smitty901 said:


> Without a lot of work 4x4 blazer/bronco would rust to the ground.


That's why mine had an undercoating AND a Herculined interior/bed as well. It's a '66... go ahead and try and find some rust.


----------



## StratMaster

Chipper said:


> I agree with that Bronco's are cool but it's almost completely worthless as a BOV in IMHO. That's why a switched to a F-350 diesel. Mostly because of size and limited hauling capabilities.


If your stuff isn't already AT your BOL, then yes you have a point! My BOB, rifle, and water fit quite nicely, and I can take all the roads less travelled. If I still had kids to haul, I'd want that F-350!


----------



## RJAMES

During the resent ice and snow events I notice diesel tractors work best. 

If you want transportion for short distances 10 to 15 miles I think the best option for a high mobility vehicle is a tractor. 35 horse power with power take off , hydrolics, 3 pt attachment and a bucket up front comes in pretty handy around the farm everything from digging a basement , fighting position, hook a PTO generator to it . move dirt/gravel. Lift materials - roofing , wood when building a home/ barn. Skid trees, put in a road, clear brush or rubble. 

Get a trailer to pull behind it and you can haul a lot of people and material. Top speed is only about 35 to 40 but you can travel cross country as good or better than a jeep, pot holes in a unmaintained road no problem, rubble/ old cars/ dead trees/ power lines on the road you got a tool to move the stuff off the road. High water - not talking about rushing water. Rather high calm water with a gravel or better road under the water tractor will go thru water 4 feet deep or better. Snow too deep for a 4x4 truck to go because it is pushing snow in front of it no problem use the bucket if you have to clear drifts. Couple years ago we had 27 inches with some drifts being 6 feet. Use the Bucket to dig out the drifts the 27 inches of snow made no difference to the tractor. But too much for the truck. 

If you are talking a vehicle to get to a bug out location that is a long ways I would think different but for a vehicle that is where you want to be - diesel tractor in the 35 ot 45 horse range . Wide front tires, roll over bar, bucket, pto, 3 pt , hydrolics front and back , bucket up front . A cab is real nice as is a heater or AC but you could do without. Then get other implements as you need. trailer /wagon/ PTO generator , mower, tiller, pallet mover, backhoe attachment. two bottom plow. 

Thier are Communities in Kentucky and Kansas that use a tractors like others use a car or truck. They do it as no license needed to operate a tractor, no annual plate tax and the fuel they are buring is not road taxed fuel so it is cheaper. They travel on everything other than interstate highways. Some of their trailers are modified box trailers - more windows that open with chairs inside for passengers to sit and ride.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I don't know that I would do a tremendous amount of traveling post SHTF and quiet frankly EMP is way down on my list of worries. In fact I believe that an extreme shortage on gasoline would be a far more likely scenario. However in the event of one I believe that a good bicycle with a cargo wagon would suffice for my vehicle needs. As I said I don't plan on traveling any real distances unless my home becomes uninhabitable and said bike setup would allow me the mobility to conduct the business that I couldn't see myself conducting.


----------



## T-Man 1066

RJAMES said:


> During the resent ice and snow events I notice diesel tractors work best.
> 
> If you want transportion for short distances 10 to 15 miles I think the best option for a high mobility vehicle is a tractor. 35 horse power with power take off , hydrolics, 3 pt attachment and a bucket up front comes in pretty handy around the farm everything from digging a basement , fighting position, hook a PTO generator to it . move dirt/gravel. Lift materials - roofing , wood when building a home/ barn. Skid trees, put in a road, clear brush or rubble.
> 
> Get a trailer to pull behind it and you can haul a lot of people and material. Top speed is only about 35 to 40 but you can travel cross country as good or better than a jeep, pot holes in a unmaintained road no problem, rubble/ old cars/ dead trees/ power lines on the road you got a tool to move the stuff off the road. High water - not talking about rushing water. Rather high calm water with a gravel or better road under the water tractor will go thru water 4 feet deep or better. Snow too deep for a 4x4 truck to go because it is pushing snow in front of it no problem use the bucket if you have to clear drifts. Couple years ago we had 27 inches with some drifts being 6 feet. Use the Bucket to dig out the drifts the 27 inches of snow made no difference to the tractor. But too much for the truck.
> 
> If you are talking a vehicle to get to a bug out location that is a long ways I would think different but for a vehicle that is where you want to be - diesel tractor in the 35 ot 45 horse range . Wide front tires, roll over bar, bucket, pto, 3 pt , hydrolics front and back , bucket up front . A cab is real nice as is a heater or AC but you could do without. Then get other implements as you need. trailer /wagon/ PTO generator , mower, tiller, pallet mover, backhoe attachment. two bottom plow.
> 
> Thier are Communities in Kentucky and Kansas that use a tractors like others use a car or truck. They do it as no license needed to operate a tractor, no annual plate tax and the fuel they are buring is not road taxed fuel so it is cheaper. They travel on everything other than interstate highways. Some of their trailers are modified box trailers - more windows that open with chairs inside for passengers to sit and ride.


I am guessing you have never driven said tractor. Fastest tractor I had was a 1963 IH 706 with 18.4 x 38's. It would hit about 21. That is breakneck speed that high up on a old tractor with loose steering. Also not sure what tractor you have that is 35 HP and goes through 4' deep water with no issues. I had a 861 Ford Powermaster with a FEL and a backhoe was not going through water that deep without sucking it into the engine. Need to quit having fantasies. Come back to reality. Its not all that bad here...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Back Pack Hack said:


>


A page taken right out of a 70's Apocalypse movie.


----------



## RJAMES

My Mahindra gauge reads 35MPH in top gear, no load, full throttle. The newer tractors are capable of higher top speeds using the road gears. I do not mean you can go that speed off road.


----------



## T-Man 1066

I agree one of the features of newer farm tractors and combines is higher road speed. I have a late 80's Gleaner R60 and it hits 24-25. It weighs close to 30000 pounds and it will get bouncing to the point I don't have both rear tires on the ground at any given time. It's a white knuckle ride for sure.


----------



## watcher

Your local fire dept,police dept and ambulance service will take it/them off of your hands and not pay a penny for them...


----------



## JamesGrant

As you can see from the Video, the Tesla Pickup is almost indestructible. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Elvis

T-Man 1066 said:


> I agree one of the features of newer farm tractors and combines is higher road speed. I have a late 80's Gleaner R60 and it hits 24-25. It weighs close to 30000 pounds and it will get bouncing to the point I don't have both rear tires on the ground at any given time. It's a white knuckle ride for sure.


Much of the bouncing is probably from water in the tires. Around here any working tractor has water in the tires for the added weight and traction. Makes for a wild ride when going much over 18mph.


----------



## Smitty901

JamesGrant said:


> As you can see from the Video, the Tesla Pickup is almost indestructible. :vs_laugh:


 Seems as he often does he was not truthful about that trucks.


----------



## csi-tech

+1 for the venerable K-5 blazer or the GMC Jimmy of the same era. I miss mine. Bulletproof with the 350 and the 700R4 trans.


----------



## Smitty901

When I retire we still had some of these from the late 40's still in use. The muilt fuel engine was not fast but ran on darn near anything . They went through and over a lot of stuff. they were also not very had to keep running. Son law has one he uses often.
duce and a half

https://colemans.com/surplus-guide/post/deuce-and-a-half-m35-military-truck


----------



## chuckklr98

Solar cart. no fuel needed, can cut trees out of the roadway


----------



## Demitri.14

I don't have one of these, but I think it might ultimately be the best solution, providing you don't need to get too far too fast.


----------

